# Another day another Kanji



## da_mich* (Mar 7, 2020)

Hello, 
i have a new knife with new kanji symbols. Maybe someone can translate it for me. I think it has somesthing to do with steel type and forgin ..... .Thanks vor help 


Best Regards, 
Michael


----------



## ojisan (Mar 7, 2020)

本鍛錬 Hontanren　極上 Gokujou

Hontanren means.... true forged?
Gikujou is "extremely high".

These words themselves say nothing meaningful in general. Different makers use these for different purposes (marketing, series names, etc)


----------



## da_mich* (Mar 7, 2020)

ojisan said:


> 本鍛錬 Hontanren　極上 Gokujou
> 
> Hontanren means.... true forged?
> Gikujou is "extremely high".
> ...



Nice, thank you very much for this good answer.


----------

